# LOOK Takes Win at Sea Otter on 986 and Quartz



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

I know this is the road forum, but I wanted to take the opportunity to congratulate Miguel Martinez on his win at the Sea Otter Classic. After hanging in with the lead group on the first lap, he broke away to finish 3 1/2 minutes ahead of second place. LOOK MTB product manager and MTBR member, Pierre-Yves Facomprez (xc-rider on the forum) took 8th in the Pro/Elite race. 

PY, Miguel and their 986's









Miguel takes the win









The champagne was good!









*[email protected]*


----------



## ride_lite (Mar 11, 2008)

that's great....congratulations to the riders and free Look jerseys for everyone.....or not (sigh).


----------

